# Hen of the Woods-Southwest Ohio



## ButlerMushMan (May 4, 2018)

Anyone seeing signs of Hens coming up yet?


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

I live in NE Ohio, and it's a bit early even up here.


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

Central OH - Franklin County - reporting that Hen of the woods are still hiding, as my experience currently tells me.
Good Woods Adventures to all!! 😎 🍄 🍷


----------



## ButlerMushMan (May 4, 2018)

Hens are out in Butler County.


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

*Yea!*


----------



## Earthwalkr (Aug 30, 2017)

ButlerMushMan said:


> Hens are out in Butler County.
> View attachment 40642


One big one-5.2 pounds, and two baseball size babies, going back saturday to get the babies. Mont. county.


----------



## ButlerMushMan (May 4, 2018)

Earthwalkr said:


> One big one-5.2 pounds, and two baseball size babies, going back saturday to get the babies. Mont. county.
> View attachment 40664
> View attachment 40665
> View attachment 40666
> ...


Nice! I may hit a couple of spots in Springboro and Miamisburg over the weekend that have produced in the past.


----------



## Earthwalkr (Aug 30, 2017)

ButlerMushMan said:


> Nice! I may hit a couple of spots in Springboro and Miamisburg over the weekend that have produced in the past.


Found six more on one tree today, two big ones and four babies. Left the largest of the big ones(around seven pounds) as it was getting a little old. Montgomery county again.


----------



## Earthwalkr (Aug 30, 2017)

ButlerMushMan said:


> Nice! I may hit a couple of spots in Springboro and Miamisburg over the weekend that have produced in the past.


Everything I have found so far has been on high ground, nothing on the low ground oaks.


----------



## ButlerMushMan (May 4, 2018)

Earthwalkr said:


> Everything I have found so far has been on high ground, nothing on the low ground oaks.


Man, that is funny you say that. I hit a few low spots yesterday that typically produce and there was nothing to be found. The one hit I've had so far was on high ground as you say. What's your thoughts on that?


----------



## Earthwalkr (Aug 30, 2017)

ButlerMushMan said:


> Man, that is funny you say that. I hit a few low spots yesterday that typically produce and there was nothing to be found. The one hit I've had so far was on high ground as you say. What's your thoughts on that?


I was wondering myself. The age of the larger ones seems like they probably started close to a couple weeks back. Area was getting some really intense short rainstorms. I think the low spots might be a little to saturated right now, but the higher trees have right amount of moisture.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Earthwalkr said:


> Everything I have found so far has been on high ground, nothing on the low ground oaks.


Those are the ones I've been checking. They are right beside a creek, but until yesterday it's been pretty dry around here. The creek was really low last time I checked them, which was Tuesday. There is an oak just up the hill from where the creek runs into a lake, and I've found some really nice ones now and then. If I can get out there tomorrow, I'll check it too.


----------



## Earthwalkr (Aug 30, 2017)

shroomsearcher said:


> Those are the ones I've been checking. They are right beside a creek, but until yesterday it's been pretty dry around here. The creek was really low last time I checked them, which was Tuesday. There is an oak just up the hill from where the creek runs into a lake, and I've found some really nice ones now and then. If I can get out there tomorrow, I'll check it too.


Good luck man. Post some pics if you score.


----------



## ButlerMushMan (May 4, 2018)

Back story. Bought our house in 2016. Had to grind down a dead oak stump on the southwest side of the house. Reishi starting coming out of the ground stump 2 years ago then today, I go out to check the one Reishi that was coming up and I"ll be damned but there is a Hen there now too! Anybody ever experience anything like this?


----------



## Earthwalkr (Aug 30, 2017)

I find lots of hens on dead oak, but I hear a few people say they have never found them on dead oak. That's a really fresh young one, congrats. I hope you let her grow. Going tomorrow to harvest a couple babies I left monday, if they're still there I will post pics.


----------



## ButlerMushMan (May 4, 2018)

Earthwalkr said:


> I find lots of hens on dead oak, but I hear a few people say they have never found them on dead oak. That's a really fresh young one, congrats. I hope you let her grow. Going tomorrow to harvest a couple babies I left monday, if they're still there I will post pics.


Fingers crossed your young ones are still there! I plan to let this one grow out as much as I can. 

Separately, you have much luck finding any lion's mane in SW Ohio? I've only found one small dried up one and that was 3 years ago.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

I find chickens on dead oaks, but never hens. Of course, I only have one spot for hens, and everything in there is alive. Also, never found hens on anything but red oaks. Where I find my hens, just on the other side of the path, there are two absolute ginormous, old white oaks! I check them every time I'm down there. These trees are seriously huge, and I never have found anything near them.


----------



## ButlerMushMan (May 4, 2018)

Finally harvested the one hen I found on 9/20. 3.54lbs


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

*Central OH - Franklin County*

Yesterday, Saturday, I found these BABIES in the woods.
😎


















Maitake or "Hen of the Woods" just beginning to grow here in Central OH. The Fall "Good Times" are about to roll.

Happy Times in the Woods to everyone!! 😎


----------



## Earthwalkr (Aug 30, 2017)

ButlerMushMan said:


> Fingers crossed your young ones are still there! I plan to let this one grow out as much as I can.
> 
> Separately, you have much luck finding any lion's mane in SW Ohio? I've only found one small dried up one and that was 3 years ago.


They were still there, plus a third I did not see before. Left them again as they were only doubled in one week. Gonna go back thursday or Friday and check again.


ButlerMushMan said:


> Fingers crossed your young ones are still there! I plan to let this one grow out as much as I can.
> 
> Separately, you have much luck finding any lion's mane in SW Ohio? I've only found one small dried up one and that was 3 years ago.


Went out and checked Saturday, they had doubled in size but not big enough for me yet, also found a third one I didn't see before. Going back Thur or Fri


----------



## glass.between.me1977 (6 mo ago)

ButlerMushMan said:


> Anyone seeing signs of Hens coming up yet?


 My mom has some of these growing in her yard I was wondering if you could tell me if I send a picture if that's really what these are so I know what I can do with them I am a very very big mushroom lover like I can eat them with anything and I love all different kinds so I was hoping maybe you could tell me


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

If they're growing out of the soil, they are not Hens. Hens grow on wood, and sometimes wood that is below the level of the soil can put up a Hen. Heck yeah, post some pics. Try to get some shots of the underside as well, even if you have to pick some. That will help.


----------



## jg010682 (May 16, 2016)

If you just found them recently they are more than likely not hen of the woods its still to early in your area for them i should be finding them here in Minnesota long before you start to see them there its kinda the reverse of morel season they start popping in the north and progress south


----------



## Zabz (Apr 7, 2017)

Cauliflower mushrooms>Sparassis Crispa(spelling probably incorrect) comes up now and looks like Grifola Frondosa>Hen of the Woods. 

Although I will say Ive found mostly dried up chanterelles the same time as some hens in oak heavy stands in September.


----------



## Steve3 (Apr 6, 2020)

ButlerMushMan said:


> Anyone seeing signs of Hens coming up yet?


I only really know Morels.. but I have images of one I was too chicken too pick.. is it ok to post it here if Im not sure of the ID?


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

Steve3 - Sure. Post your pic and what County in OH and any other relevant info. That's what this forum is about.

Good Hunting everyone!! 😎 🍺


----------

